# Replacement / Copy P45, p60 & tax credit certificate



## doogo (19 Jun 2008)

Started a new job about 6 months ago - am having a tax review done and need to get copies of my 2007 p60 and tax credit cert and also  recent p45 - can't find them (i know they should be filed somewhere good but for some reason they've eluded me!) 

my question is who do i approach to get copies/replacements of these docs - old employer, new employer, revenue or a mix of these

all explanations greatly appreciated


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jun 2008)

The employer you were with at 31/12/07 would have P60 records for 2007
The 2007 tax credit cert, not easy to get now but since that only showed the breakdown as used by the 2007 employer, the total credits/cut off would be shown on P60 anyway.
The most recently ceased employer would have current P45 details


----------



## simplyjoe (19 Jun 2008)

What does one do when the employer will not provide the copy P45/P60?


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jun 2008)

simplyjoe said:


> What does one do when the employer will not provide the copy P45/P60?


 
If it's just for Revenue review, they will have the data from the original employers P-35 and P45 part1 as filed so there's usually no need to supply it. However if it's for other purposes such as s/welfare or bank loans, I'm not sure if there's any recourse. The employer provides the original. It's up to the employee to keep it safely after that. I do payroll for some clients & I'm sick of the number of times they ring saying such an employee wants a copy P60. One guy has looked for copies of  his 2007 P60 3 times already this year.


----------



## doogo (20 Jun 2008)

thanks for the info Graham


----------

